# Divex 500M



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Many of you probably saw the Divex 500m dive watch that got snatched up quickly in the sales section.

(not having enough posts to buy anything yet, along with having stumbled across it well after it was gone got me wishing I had one)










So I did what Im sure a few other people did, and emailed Divex for some information

"Hi Andrew,

Reference below I can confirm as follows:

DD260055 WATCH, DIVEX, PROFESSIONAL, 500 MTRS

Price: 77.40 GBP each

Delivery: Due 12/4/2011

Price shown includes postage & VAT.

Payment: Visa / Mastercard

Regards

Kevin"

As it went for Â£30 in the sales section, I was hoping it would be something like Â£45. mrteatime got quite the bargain, definitely jealous.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Faijex said:


> As it went for Â£30 in the sales section, I was hoping it would be something like Â£45. mrteatime got quite the bargain, definitely jealous.


He certainly did mind you it still looks a lot of watch for Â£77.40 all in :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm gonna have to see if I can get hold of my friend (ex-colleague actually) whose mother works for Divex and got me mine - for substantailly less than that - hence the price I sold it for. I think they must have 3 prices as I was told it should have been about Â£50 and I got it for around Â£40 with staff discount - perhaps they have a public price too?!


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> I'm gonna have to see if I can get hold of my friend (ex-colleague actually) whose mother works for Divex and got me mine - for substantailly less than that - hence the price I sold it for. I think they must have 3 prices as I was told it should have been about Â£50 and I got it for around Â£40 with staff discount - perhaps they have a public price too?!


You uh...wanna hook us up  I'm sure there's quite a few people on here who fancy one :gossip: . Like Andy said though, 70 still seems reasonable, looks like a quality watch.


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Count me in too if you are looking at trying to secure any sort of bulk discount. I am liking this - very unusal bezel.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Divex must be wondering what's going on as I contacted them as well, immediately after the forum sale, and got details of both the Divex watches. This one and the slightly smaller and cheaper one.

I wonder if Roy could get a deal with them ? I'm sure they'd sell like the proverbial hot cakes !


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Service Engineer said:


> Divex must be wondering what's going on as I contacted them as well, immediately after the forum sale, and got details of both the Divex watches. This one and the slightly smaller and cheaper one.
> 
> I wonder if Roy could get a deal with them ? I'm sure they'd sell like the proverbial hot cakes !


heh that's really funny, I wonder how many of us emailed them. That would be legit if he could.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Faijex said:


> As it went for Â£30 in the sales section, I was hoping it would be something like Â£45. mrteatime got quite the bargain, definitely jealous.


Keep your eyes on the sales corner, Shawn will get bored of it soon enough


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

mhocking said:


> Count me in too if you are looking at trying to secure any sort of bulk discount. I am liking this - very unusal bezel.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


Yeah-- Count me as well!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

If I don't get anywhere with my friend, it might be taking the p155 to get her to get me loads of them (my dad wants one too!), I might try popping into their office next time I'm near and enquire about getting a bulk order.

I really like the 200m version, not as tool-y as the 500m but for me is more comfortable. Here's a pic of the 2 together. Also an apology to Shawn- I missed the post yesterday, so was posted tonight, you'll have it in your hands before the weekend though.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know, for certain, what type and make movement these watches have ?

The more I look at the pictures, the more I want one.

Trouble is I can't decide which one !

I'm so tempted to just call them up and order one - but which one.

Decisions, decisions . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I've the back off the 200m now it says:

Japan S Epson Corp. VX42E

The 500m could be different, but can't help with that one.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd be up for a 200M version - does anyone know howuch the 200M version is from Divex?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought they were the same as the Aqualung which was a seiko module. They did the same case/bezel etc with a 200 & 500m variant. There were 3 watches basically the same with different names. Bit like the Caribbeans. Can't remember the 3rd one at the minute.

Alasdair


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Alas said:


> I thought they were the same as the Aqualung which was a seiko module. They did the same case/bezel etc with a 200 & 500m variant. There were 3 watches basically the same with different names. Bit like the Caribbeans. Can't remember the 3rd one at the minute.
> 
> Alasdair


Yes, these are all the same. The S (eiko) Epson module is in both the 200/500m version. I think there are far more than the 3 brands though. They're probably a generic watch and sold at cost to companies who put their own branding on them.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Craiginuk said:


> I'd be up for a 200M version - does anyone know howuch the 200M version is from Divex?


According to Divex yesterday the 200m version is Â£65.40 which includes VAT and delivery.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> If I don't get anywhere with my friend, it might be taking the p155 to get her to get me loads of them (my dad wants one too!), I might try popping into their office next time I'm near and enquire about getting a bulk order.
> 
> I really like the 200m version, not as tool-y as the 500m but for me is more comfortable. Here's a pic of the 2 together. Also an apology to Shawn- I missed the post yesterday, so was posted tonight, you'll have it in your hands before the weekend though.


so those look pretty close in size, do you have a picture of them side by side? or is that the best one you got? now that ive seen the 200, it's got me wondering which one I like more


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

This is the only other pic I have of the pair.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Dammit !

Just as I thought I'd made up my mind . . . . .


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

tall_tim,

Last questions, I promise:

Automatics or quartz ?

What size is the 200M ?

I don't want anything smaller than the SKX007 that I already have.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

No problem.

All are quartz. The 200m is 43mm across the middle. The bezel is 40mm across. Lug width is 22mm. The case is 10mm thick.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah they are both pretty badass. I think I still like the 500 a little more. Does anyone know why the lume on the second hand is on the tail and not the point?(my understanding is they do this on some watches, something about dark operation indicator?) I think I like that about it too, its different from watches I have.


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

These sure are amazing value, and with a potential discount you can count me in. Roy should get these in bulk, add a little customisation and fandabbydosey!


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> This is the only other pic I have of the pair.












looks awfully similar


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Service Engineer said:


> Dammit !
> 
> Just as I thought I'd made up my mind . . . . .


you could always get both


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone know what bracelet would fit the 200M version? Does Roy do one that would fit?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Craiginuk said:


> Does anyone know what bracelet would fit the 200M version? Does Roy do one that would fit?


Any 22mm strap would fit, so Roy will have plenty that fit the bill. The rubber that comes on it, is slightly wider than 22mm, but notched.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Divex. Is that by any chance a sister company of Smilex?


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I've just ordered mine. Over the phone using a debit card. I'm told it'll be with me by the week-end. Recorded delivery. Very polite and helpful staff. Looking forward to getting it. I ordered the 200M one as after a lot of thought I figured the 500M one was a bit too 'Pro' looking for a bit of snorkelling and maybe the odd scuba dive.

Just out of sheer nosiness, has anyone else ordered one ?


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Would the SBME3 fit? http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Bracelets.html

Never changed a strap for something else so just wondering how the infill pieces work. Surely they need to match the diameter of the watch case. Are there a few different (diameter) sizes supplied?

craig


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Service Engineer said:


>


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Service Engineer said:


> I've just ordered mine. Over the phone using a debit card. I'm told it'll be with me by the week-end. Recorded delivery. Very polite and helpful staff. Looking forward to getting it. I ordered the 200M one as after a lot of thought I figured the 500M one was a bit too 'Pro' looking for a bit of snorkelling and maybe the odd scuba dive.
> 
> Just out of sheer nosiness, has anyone else ordered one ?


I've seriously been thinking about going for it at 78


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I've just had another email from Laura - she can get 1 more of each (200/500). There will be a short wait, as the Aberdeen office is out of them now, so they are coming from central stores, wherever that is.

I've asked for a confirmation on price, and will then pay whatever it is. So if anyone is interested, drop me a line and I can keep you updated.

(sorry mods, should have tagged this on to the divex sales thread)


----------



## frankj3 (Mar 16, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> This is the only other pic I have of the pair.


they are very nice them


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Mutley said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > As it went for Â£30 in the sales section, I was hoping it would be something like Â£45. mrteatime got quite the bargain, definitely jealous.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Spotted this on an American watch forum I was lurking around.

Dear Sir,

Thanks for your enquiry.

Please see below for pricing-

DD260052 200 PRO Â£38.30

DD260055 500 PRO Â£49.25

Shipping cost of both these watches to Idaho is Â£77.05

Regards

Graeme

Struck me that there is perhaps some room to negotiate, I've sent them an email inquiring about the possibility of selling them at that price plus UK shipping costs, I'll post my finds when they reply. (Someone mentioned that they don't normally deal with individuals...so not sure how this is going to play out.)


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm, that price might be ex-vat for export


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Andrew,

Price for DD260055 Watch would be Â£68.10 this price includes postage and VAT to UK address.

Regards

Kevin

well thats 10 pounds saved anyways, thats for the 500m...


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Just arrived! Any suggestions for a better bracelet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Craiginuk said:


> Just arrived! Any suggestions for a better bracelet?


"lUMPY" if it will fit ---make craking beater :thumbsup:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Or rubber, nato, piece of string, or just about anything but the strap that's on it!

(Watch is terrific BTW)


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

stradacab said:


> Or rubber, nato, piece of string, or just about anything but the strap that's on it!
> 
> (Watch is terrific BTW)


 It's back on the rubber strap now - that'll tech me to buy something in a hurry from the high street!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Craiginuk said:


> stradacab said:
> 
> 
> > Or rubber, nato, piece of string, or just about anything but the strap that's on it!
> ...


Sorry mate, but you had to be told!!!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

My Gawd... does that bracelet even fit that watch??


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> My Gawd... does that bracelet even fit that watch??


Spring loaded - all the rage... Don't worry - it's gone now. How do you delete a picture off the internet? :blush:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mutley said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > As it went for Â£30 in the sales section, I was hoping it would be something like Â£45. mrteatime got quite the bargain, definitely jealous.
> ...


no he wont 

after wearing it for a few days, and trying various straps i decided that now is the time to have a go at taking it apart









........and its built like a tank.....there is no way that the bezel comes off from the front ( theres no way you can get a blade under it ) so, it was off with the back, movement/dial/hands.....

so now i have everything off.......and there are loads of seiko bits that fit it too 

watch this space


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Craiginuk said:


> Just arrived! Any suggestions for a better bracelet?


rhino? would it fit?

what about the 500m will that take a heavy duty nylon/rhino type strap?


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

does anyone know what size the lugs are?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jrahmad98 said:


> does anyone know what size the lugs are?


Yes, read the rest of this thread.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

They have gone up in price since I got mine. However imho they are well worth the price, They look good on the wrist. well done, nice watch .


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

jrahmad98 said:


> does anyone know what size the lugs are?


looks like 21.5 mm between the lugs


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

I almost bought one the other day, but they are out of stock until the 16th, I've looked at the other companies that do them, but I think I like the Divex Logo the best.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Faijex said:
> ...


What straps did you try and which were you happiest with?


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

what's the official name for a Lumpy, and where's a good place to get one?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i see there is a 500 available on the dark side h34r:

no connection.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mutley said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > As it went for Â£30 in the sales section, I was hoping it would be something like Â£45. mrteatime got quite the bargain, definitely jealous.
> ...


And the bidding starts at - - - :rofl2:


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

desmondus rotundus said:


> i see there is a 500 available on the dark side h34r:
> 
> no connection.


dark side meaning? (newb here)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Faijex said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > i see there is a 500 available on the dark side h34r:
> ...


tz-uk, h34r: , just another watch forum

its a bit of a beatles v's stones or praps more blur v's oasis style of thing.

am a member of both, although post more here.

and for the record, for me it's the stones and blur

:band:

unk:

more importantly the watch sold within a couple of hours, meyhap even before i flagged it earlier.

word to your mother , peace out y'all :yu:


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Found a Cressi Sub 500m going on sale on the Bolton Area Diver Shop so I went ahead and ordered it, seeing as the picture isn't so clear I figured if I don't like the logo I'd return it.

Cressi 500m Seiko Movement

(looks a little different than the other Cressi's Ive seen on the internet...really don't know what to expect when it shows up)

hopefully it's cool (also hopefully it shows up before I head on holiday...or it will be sitting behind the gate for some time getting rained on...)

I'm a bit worried I'm not gonna like the logo as much as I like the Divex one, I'll post some pictures of it when it arrives whether or not I'm keeping it.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I have the Cressi variant, also had the Divex but sold it and regretted it ever since.  They normally come with a rubber strap, but I was lucky enough to find this one supplied on a lumpy. :yahoo: I alternate between bracelet and a black Nato, far better than the rubber IMHO. They really are a great piece of kit for the cash. :yes:

All 500m variants come with the Seiko/Epson VX42E movement as I recall.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Faijex said:


> I almost bought one the other day, but they are out of stock until the 16th, I've looked at the other companies that do them, but I think I like the Divex Logo the best.


Who are these other companies? Cressi, Divex..................?


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Two and a half years later , wow!!

:fox:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well worth bringing them to the attention of new members though. Cracking watches, I have the Aqualung version.


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a Divex 200, which I'm very pleased with - great watch for the money.

Slightly smaller than a lot of other divers so it wears better on my relatively small wrists.

Old poor quality camera pic


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Faze said:


> Well worth bringing them to the attention of new members though. Cracking watches, I have the Aqualung version.


Thanks Faze. Being a new member I wholeheartedly agree with you.

So that's Divex, Cressi & Aqualung. Are there any more? If they are all the same bar the logo, who makes them in the first place and why are they so cheap (if you can find them that is)?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My Aqualung and Apeks lesser models


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Just to throw some more spanner s in there

My auqa lung 500m and apeks 200m

Carnt help it have a thing for divers watches


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

500 meters mate your having a Turkish! This one goes down to a fousand.

Check the watches on simply scuba. :thumbup:


----------

